# XM on aux



## kickineasy (Dec 8, 2011)

If I run my xm radio thru the aux in the car will it come in stereo ?


----------



## sonofcool (Dec 23, 2007)

It will if:
1. Your radio's headphone jack is Stereo.
2. you use a stereo cable between the radio and your aux plug (two thin black circles). 
3. The aux jack on your car is designed to receive stereo


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

And if you have a docking station for your radio, items 2 & 3 from sonofcool's post still apply. 
Your stereo cables should look like this:








If it looks like this, you won't get stereo.


----------

